# Wobble Wiggle Shaking etc on freeway



## Kydog (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello all,

I just got my 06 altima 2.5S 3-4 months ago. Immediately i noticed a wobble on the freeway and only on the freeway. This does NOT happen on the street at street speeds. It becomes apparent above 70mph.

It seems like im crazy but I watch the "grooves" in the freeway and it seems like its following them like my tires are on rails and the freeway lines constantly are making "S" shaped lines and thats exactly what my car is doing. Im sure from behind it looks like im a drunk driver.

So far, I thought the OEM tires just had a bad tread pattern and really was following the grooves. I purchased 4 new tires and had them balanced and mounted. The problem still persisted and thats where im at now.

What is happening? Should i look under the car for a broken suspension link? end link? sway bar? It feels like my tires are rolling pretty bad sometimes like there are no suspension arms what so ever. I called the dealer and all they say is "tire tread patterns are not under warranty" jackass........  

Please help... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kydog (Feb 9, 2007)

bump.....^^


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

have your tires rebalanced and inspected


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

Also make sure they aren't overinflated. See the driver door jamb for the specs (I think its 35 psi front and rear).


----------



## Kydog (Feb 9, 2007)

All 4 tires are inflated to 32 psi, checked them recently.

I suppose I will have the tires rebalanced soon and post results.

Thanks.


----------



## Jaeger (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm having a hard time making sense of this one.

You IMMEDIATELY notice a wobble so bad it makes you look like a drunk driver.

Yet you wait 3-4 months to do something about it??

Then, without knowing the cause of the problem, you decide to cure it by going to the expense of buying 4 new tires?? Big surprise that the problem was not solved.

Is there any reason you did not immediately take it back to the dealership and tell them the car was squirming all over the highway and they better figure out what is wrong and make it right?

Jaeger


----------



## Kydog (Feb 9, 2007)

theres always a smart guy.....

Yes i noticed it right away, and i notified the dealer. I dont know where you live, but in Southern California all you get from dealers is "I cant replicate the problem... sorry" or some bull shit that your K&N air filter blew your motor and its no longer on warranty or your new head unit made your suspension tweak out and messed up your camber.

My answer from the dealer was "Its just the way the tires grab the road, tire tread patterns are not under warranty"

My father in law owns a tire shop and if i give him my existing tires for re-sale, I get the new ones for a crazy low price so I figured why not?? .... free mount and balance also.

Problem persisted.... gave up on the dealer... so I turned to the forums... thanks for your criticism instead of advise. Will re-balance tires soon and see if it helps. Someone told me it could be the oem steel wheel that is "uneven".


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

i now have this problem too, but it also seems that under braking, the front left caliper isn't grabbing??? gotta check my brakes. but my car don't track straight at all either.


----------

